# Gambler 100 Sled Edition



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

The Gambler 100 sled run.100 miles (roughly 100 miles)on a $100.oo sled(doesn't have to be $100.oo) January 22 at 9:00am St Helen ORV lot on Airport Rd.Ride trail 6 to Houghton Lake and Tip Up Town and return by the same route. Recommended but not required $5.00 donation to St Helen Snow Packers.Got a crappy old sled,bring it and lets ride.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Anybody is welcome to join.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I had planned on riding this.







But this is the one I ended up getting running the best.







top one is a 1970 and the bottom one is a 1980.Only ten years apart but light years away from each other.😉


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Freaking sweet!
The styling on the yellow one reminds me of the stylized designs of the circa '79 movie, The Black Hole. Which I guess means it was ahead of its time😆!

But that green stripe along the seat on yer '80 is super bad ass! & I love the recessed headlights. Is that metal flake paint?

I like the '80's style when NASA designs were influencing everything.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

The green on the hood is more a candy apple than metal flake.The hood got pretty broken up and was repaired The paint job was just to cover up the repair work.😉


motoscoota said:


> Freaking sweet!
> The styling on the yellow one reminds me of the stylized designs of the circa '79 movie, The Black Hole. Which I guess means it was ahead of its time😆!
> 
> But that green stripe along the seat on yer '80 is super bad ass! & I love the recessed headlights. Is that metal flake paint?
> ...


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Makes me miss my first sled. A 1973 Rupp 440 Nitro. Loved that thing. 

I had a few John Deeres and a Snow Jet, my cousin had a Ski-Doo a lot like yours. That Rupp kicked all their ass's.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Over the years I have had a few sleds.My first was a Suzuki with a Mercury 644 retrofitted into it.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Dad had many over the years, RUPP, Mercury, Sno-Jet and moto-ski, ski-doos and Cats, we had a ball as kids with them old sleds.
I run two 99 Polaris' now


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Went up to Sport Mart today to pick up a new windshield for the old sled today.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Divers Down said:


> Dad had many over the years, RUPP, Mercury, Sno-Jet and moto-ski, ski-doos and Cats, we had a ball as kids with them old sleds.
> I run two 99 Polaris' now


By a lot of peoples standards those 99's are old.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

jiggin is livin said:


> Makes me miss my first sled. A 1973 Rupp 440 Nitro. Loved that thing.
> 
> I had a few John Deeres and a Snow Jet, my cousin had a Ski-Doo a lot like yours. That Rupp kicked all their ass's.


Thanks for posting this! I'm really enjoying reading about the Rupp sleds. Freaking 440cc 2-stroke must have been extremely "unsafe"🤣... aka fun as hell!

I relate this to give the rider the same scared fun that's available for those who braved the Yamaha RD motorcycles.

It's too bad all this old 2-stroke stuff has gotten to be so expensive to collect as if they're Mahogany boats - I miss the days when you could find a decent way to risk your life for $500, maybe $700 bucks These days you could drop $300 on a single Weiseco piston!!


----------



## Bowhunter118 (Oct 9, 2021)

I’ll be there with my $150 1997 EXT 600 triple with a ZRT800 hood on it lol. Any more info available about this event? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

junkman said:


> By a lot of peoples standards those 99's are old.


They are? I feel like a king on em! Lol


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

If I wasn't going to be out of town I would go and bring my 1998 Vmax xt 700. In 2012 the odometer stopped working right before it hit 30k miles. Only thing still original on this sled is the crankcase, tunnel, hood, gas tank and broken speedometer. I tried to sell it in 2016 for $500 and couldn't even though you could hop on this and ride it around the UP at WOT and not have a single issue other than stopping for gas and oil every 80 miles


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Bowhunter118 said:


> I’ll be there with my $150 1997 EXT 600 triple with a ZRT800 hood on it lol. Any more info available about this event?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No more info than what's posted.Pretty much just a big group ride on crappy sleds.Bring a garbage bag and maybe haul some trash out of the woods.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Almost $70.oo for that windshield.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Bowhunter118 said:


> I’ll be there with my $150 1997 EXT 600 triple with a ZRT800 hood on it lol. Any more info available about this event?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Also thinking about a bonfire out by the second crossing later that evening.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

If anybody has a tow behind sled they are willing to part with I would be interested.Need one to haul trash with during the Gambler 100.Not real particular on what it looks like.Just needs to be sturdy and cheap.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Like this







or this


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

It's getting closer!!!!!


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Working on a deal for a 1980 skidoo to hopefully bring to this ride.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome!


Fishfighter said:


> Working on a deal for a 1980 skidoo to hopefully bring to this ride.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

bowhunter426 said:


> If I wasn't going to be out of town I would go and bring my 1998 Vmax xt 700. In 2012 the odometer stopped working right before it hit 30k miles. Only thing still original on this sled is the crankcase, tunnel, hood, gas tank and broken speedometer. I tried to sell it in 2016 for $500 and couldn't even though you could hop on this and ride it around the UP at WOT and not have a single issue other than stopping for gas and oil every 80 miles
> 
> View attachment 805763


Love those yamahas , just spent the last week getting mine ready for the snow .
Just farm riding for me but the trails sound fun again haven't been on them in 20 years . The srx was my new junker last spring for $450 non running with a broken skid but she's a runner now 10860 miles on it so I got a ways to catch up .
.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wandering arrows said:


> Love those yamahas , just spent the last week getting mine ready for the snow .
> Just farm riding for me but the trails sound fun again haven't been on them in 20 years . The srx was my new junker last spring for $450 non running with a broken skid but she's a runner now 10860 miles on it so I got a ways to catch up .
> .
> View attachment 809313


What year SRX? The first year had crank issues, but for 10k miles it has likely already been fixed. 
I had an MBRP exhaust on my 700s and IMO hands down the best sounding 2 stroke sled on the market.


Outside of the first year sleds keep the carb clean and the oil tank full and the motor will outlast the rest of the sled. I had an SXr as well, made it to 15k miles. Track separated and took out the tunnel beyond repair. Still have the motor sitting on the shelf incase I find a Mountain Max project sled


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

bowhunter426 said:


> What year SRX? The first year had crank issues, but for 10k miles it has likely already been fixed.
> I had an MBRP exhaust on my 700s and IMO hands down the best sounding 2 stroke sled on the market.
> 
> 
> ...


It's a 99 so it should be good to go , it was just not used alot by the last owner and he didn't really have alot of history on it . 
A project sounded fun and it comes from the vintage I used to know real well so it makes me feel like a kid again 😀


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Everyone getting their junk ready?


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Got 1 week to go!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Anybody that is going look for this van at the ORV area on Airport Rd.I hope to see a few MS members.I will probably have a coffee can to collect donations for the St Helen Snow Packers.While not required I do encourage a $5.oo donation.They do a lot of trail work.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds like the snow is pretty thin.I still plan on doing it.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Just talked to the local club in St Helen.The report is the trails are in poor condition and a lot of dirt showing.So due to weather conditions I am cancelling the event.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Very poor conditions the non snowmobile traffic on some designated trails isn't helping. Still planning a ride for later in the year?


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Fishfighter said:


> Very poor conditions the non snowmobile traffic on some designated trails isn't helping. Still planning a ride for later in the year?


Possibly a redemption run next month.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I did go up for the weekend.Trails were pretty rough.I did ride but would not have expected anybody else to.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Any thoughts on doing one in northwest Michigan or the UP? Maybe do a run from Newberry to Marquette for those that have faith in their junk sleds


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Fishfighter said:


> Any thoughts on doing one in northwest Michigan or the UP? Maybe do a run from Newberry to Marquette for those that have faith in their junk sleds


It's all about the logistics.Where do we put 100 people overnight?If we are centralized it's an easy drive from most places in the state.


----------

